# Snow Blower In NKY/Indiana/ Cincinnati



## JustMag (Feb 11, 2010)

32" Cub Cadet looking for work this coming storm. Live in Northern Kentucky......can travel to parts of Cincinnati Area

Getting plow set-up next year

Bob 513-703-5383


----------

